# The future ???



## Ken N Tx (Mar 18, 2016)

*This blows my mind, and it’s only a hint of what might be in 10-20 years.** 
.




*


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2016)

1. In Scotland you wear long sleeves the majority of the time.  You'd have to push up your sleeve/take of your coat or jacket??
2.  If you do a lot on your phone/tablet this would get annoying on your skin.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 18, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> *This blows my mind, and it’s only a hint of what might be in 10-20 years.**
> .
> 
> 
> ...



Very interesting....it appears that this device may become available within the next year.  Either this is a major breakthrough in technology, or just another scam.  Here's their web-site.

http://cicret.com/wordpress/


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Guitarist (Mar 18, 2016)

They're asking for $500,000 to develop this contraption, so it could be a scam ...

Either that, or just another step on the road to turning everyone into some sort of cyborg.  First it was microchips ... 

Who knows, one day we may be electronically programmed to only vote for certain presidential canditates!  lol


----------



## jujube (Mar 18, 2016)

Well, now they're asking for donations toward development.  

If you donate $10, you get $10 off_* if and when *_it comes out.  $250 donation gets you a free one *if and when*.   No word on what happens_ if and when _it _doesn't_ come out.   I think I'd be better off donating that $10-$250 to a slot machine in Vegas.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 19, 2016)

Who knows ???..
.
They have fitness bracelets and watches now..
.

.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Who knows ???..View attachment 27644
> .
> They have fitness bracelets and watches now..
> .



Blood sugar monitor?

I wonder how that works ...


----------

